
What Does Functional Programming Mean? - fogus
http://projects.tmorris.net/public/what-does-fp-mean/artifacts/0.3/chunk-html/index.html
======
zephjc
These slides are pretty skimpy - I'm guessing the actual talk had a lot more
meat to it.

